# Spreading greenery at Washington DC



## Havorth (Jul 31, 2010)

It is very true that in today's world man is facing a lot many problems especially health problems due to the ignorance towards nature and the environment. The world is witnessing immense growth in technologies and developments and has led the life of human beings bit toil free. In the olden days people use to work hard in the fields and farms and most of the jobs were associated or linked to the nature in one way or the other. Today the jobs have been confined to a mere chair and a computer, which is rather unhealthy and is leading to many more diseases and is changing the lifestyle itself. Today man is locked in air-conditioned rooms whether be at office or at home and he misses out many beautiful moments like the sound of the sizzling rain, the soothing breeze, the sunshine, and the lust green paddy fields and so on.

The developments has made the nature all the more polluted than ever before to which she is responding in the form of global warming. On one hand man is increasing the carbon dioxide level and on the other he is cutting down trees which could have been helpful in minimizing the carbon dioxide rate. Thus man is squeezing the nature from both sides and is forcing her to react negatively towards the whole mankind. The nature is getting polluted through a number of medium like air, water and even sound. Somewhere man is aware of all the same, which is evident from his gradual shifting towards nature. Today we can see the vegetables been planted in the cities on the roof top of the houses. Big apartments maintaining a well furnished garden. But the aching factor is that man does take initiatives but much late.
. 
The green homes being built on a large scale at Washington DC is also a great nature loving initiative on the part of human beings who are on their way back towards the nature. The U.S green Building Council (USBC) is behind the eco-friendly initiative and is promoting the same at a fast pace and is expected to engulf the world within a short span of time. For the implementation of a Green Home Washington DC is one of the apposite locations, with the availability and easy accessibility to the different infrastructures and materials used in the green home building. Apart from all that Washington DC is also gifted with immense natural beauty. The increase in the number of green homes is expected to spread greenery not only at Washington DC but also in the whole world.


----------

